# Swingers



## Kitten143

How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?

Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.  

Would you go?


----------



## Geek




----------



## kelb

Kitten143 said:


> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?



Is this an invite?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Chain729

Geek said:


>



These threads always go well.  Move the jiggler over.


----------



## Geek

Chain729 said:


> These threads always go well.  Move the jiggler over.



We are in the swinger's thread baby. sit in my lap


----------



## lovinmaryland

Kitten143 said:


> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?



So do you have to be a couple w/ the person you go w/... or can you just show up w/ someone you know?

If so I'm down


----------



## LordStanley

This aught to be interesting


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> So do you have to be a couple w/ the person you go w/... or can you just show up w/ someone you know?
> 
> If so I'm down



Wanna go with me?


----------



## Geek

lovinmaryland said:


> So do you have to be a couple w/ the person you go w/... or can you just show up w/ someone you know?
> 
> If so I'm down



You don't need to even see the people first?


----------



## puggymom

I have a friend who is a swinger. Her husband is as well, obviously. I was VERY surprised when I found out but my general impression is that anything that happens between consenting adults is NOMB.


----------



## Chain729

Geek said:


> We are in the swinger's thread baby. sit in my lap



As long as nothin' of yours pops up.


----------



## Geek

puggymom said:


> I have a friend who is a swinger. Her husband is as well, obviously. I was VERY surprised when I found out but my general impression is that anything that happens between consenting adults is NOMB.



How did they tell you this info? "Hey would you like to come swim in our pool.................









of jello?"


----------



## mudd

im just curious as to why the advertisement on the top of the page is to support cyclone victims


----------



## kelb

Chain729 said:


> As long as nothin' of yours pops up.



I think thats a different thread


----------



## Geek

Chain729 said:


> As long as nothin' of yours pops up.



You are your freaking rules  












I won't bring the flare gun this time you big baby.


----------



## migtig

puggymom said:


> anything that happens between consenting adults is NOMB.


----------



## LordStanley

Chain729 said:


> As long as nothin' of yours pops up.



C'mon.  this is geek we are talking about here.  You'd be lucky if something didnt crawl out and bite ya.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Geek said:


> You don't need to even see the people first?



Nah... I'll drag Pixie or Jameo along (I'll tell them it is a tupperware party or something)  I know what they look like


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Wanna go with me?



Sure

just check out my siggy!


----------



## Geek

lovinmaryland said:


> Nah... I'll drag Pixie or Jameo along (I'll tell them it is a tupperware party or something)  I know what they look like



Pixie will bring her kitty.


----------



## MissKitty

Kitten143 said:


> 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party.


Does the other person that you decide you want to mess with have to give consent?


----------



## puggymom

Geek said:


> How did they tell you this info? "Hey would you like to come swim in our pool.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of jello?"



No, it was a bunch of us gf's and something came up about that new show "Swingtown" and she told us.


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> So do you have to be a couple w/ the person you go w/... or can you just show up w/ someone you know?
> 
> If so I'm down



Damn girl... and you called me wild!


----------



## Geek

LordStanley said:


> C'mon.  this is geek we are talking about here.  You'd be lucky if something didnt crawl out and bite ya.



out: I have all my shots


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Nah... I'll drag Pixie or Jameo along (I'll tell them it is a tupperware party or something)  I know what they look like



Can I drag you..?..


----------



## lovinmaryland

MissKitty said:


> Does the other person that you decide you want to mess with have to give consent?



Good question MK....


----------



## Larry Gude

*Sex...*



Kitten143 said:


> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?



...as Bridge Club or Tupperware party. Great. 

Sorry. I just don't see watching the wife or her watching me banging whomever like some mass of fornicating worms as my idea of a good time. Is that all intimacy is supposed to be; just some neighborhood get together?


----------



## Geek

puggymom said:


> No, it was a bunch of us gf's and something came up about that new show "Swingtown" and she told us.



I bet you that show has started a lot of awkward conversations.


----------



## Chain729

Geek said:


> You are your freaking rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't bring the flare gun this time you big baby.



The subway defense system isn't what I was talking about.  



LordStanley said:


> C'mon.  this is geek we are talking about here.  You'd be lucky if something didnt crawl out and bite ya.



That's what worries me.



lovinmaryland said:


> Nah... I'll drag Pixie or Jameo along (I'll tell them it is a tupperware party or something)  I know what they look like


----------



## kelb

puggymom said:


> No, it was a bunch of us gf's and something came up about that new show "Swingtown" and she told us.



What a tease  I thought you might know where the action was!


----------



## MMDad

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)

I'll never do that again after the fiasco at Geeks house. I thought there would be women other than her, but she was it. She wore out 17 guys.


----------



## puggymom

Geek said:


> I bet you that show has started a lot of awkward conversations.


----------



## Geek

Larry Gude said:


> ...as Bridge Club or Tupperware party. Great.
> 
> Sorry. I just don't see watching the wife or her watching me banging whomever like some mass of fornicating worms as my idea of a good time. Is that all intimacy is supposed to be; just some neighborhood get together?



Instead of bringing the new neighbors a plate of cookies.....You got it! bag o' genitals


----------



## MissKitty

lovinmaryland said:


> Good question MK....


----------



## Chain729

MissKitty said:


> Does the other person that you decide you want to mess with have to give *consent*?



That takes away from the fun.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Great...*



Geek said:


> Instead of bringing the new neighbors a plate of cookies.....You got it! bag o' genitals



...how 16 year old wet dream-ish.


----------



## Geek

MMDad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)
> 
> I'll never do that again after the fiasco at Geeks house. I thought there would be women other than her, but she was it. She wore out 17 guys.



Look at you pounding at your phone to make fun of me


----------



## puggymom

kelb said:


> What a tease  I thought you might know where the action was!



Sorry no. I did not ask for details...did not want to push. I was curious but figured it was a big leap that she told us to begin with.


----------



## lovinmaryland

MMDad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows CE; IEMobile 7.7) 320x240; VZW; Motorola-Q9c; Windows Mobile 6.0 Standard)
> 
> I'll never do that again after the fiasco at Geeks house. I thought there would be women other than her, but she was it. She wore out 17 guys.




fiasco... I call that excellent customer service


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Does this mean the party at mojo's house isn't really a creative memories party?


----------



## Geek

Larry Gude said:


> ...how 16 year old wet dream-ish.



"Hi neighbor, Nice to meet you, Do you like your HPV with or without genital warts"


----------



## lovinmaryland

puggymom said:


> Sorry no. I did not ask for details...did not want to push. I was curious but figured it was a big leap that she told us to begin with.



Sounds like either she wants to #### your husband or her husband wants to #### you


----------



## Geek

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does this mean the party at mojo's house isn't really a creative memories party?



He doesn't false advertise


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does this mean the party at mojo's house isn't really a creative memories party?



He told me it was a tupperware party


----------



## puggymom

lovinmaryland said:


> Sounds like either she wants to #### your husband or her husband wants to #### you



No, it was a bunch of girlfriends. Actually I have never met her husband, nor she met mine. We met after we had kids.


----------



## Geek

puggymom said:


> Sorry no. I did not ask for details...did not want to push. I was curious but figured it was a big naked leap that she told us to begin with.



fixed


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Geek said:


> He doesn't false advertise


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kelb said:


> He told me it was a tupperware party


----------



## MissKitty

puggymom said:


> We met after we had kids.


What does that have to do with any of it?


----------



## Larry Gude

*Ooh yeah...*



Geek said:


> "Hi neighbor, Nice to meet you, Do you like your HPV with or without genital warts"



...baby! All kinds of exciting things to think about the next time you have to 'settle' for the boring spouse.


----------



## Mojo

I told you guys that Chain was organizing it, that should have tipped you off


----------



## puggymom

MissKitty said:


> What does that have to do with any of it?


 The fact that we have never met each other's spouse...being friends and all.


----------



## kelb

Kitten143 said:


> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?



Where did you go.. we have questions that need to be answered lady!!


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> That takes away from the fun.



... you're kinda scary... anyone ever tell you that before?



MissKitty said:


> What does that have to do with any of it?



She doesn't like to talk about the accident... could you be a little more sensitive, please?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

MissKitty said:


> What does that have to do with any of it?



who the bebe daddy could be? :shrug:


----------



## MissKitty

puggymom said:


> The fact that we have never met each other's spouse...being friends and all.



I still don't get what "We met after we had kids." has to do with you not meeting each others spouses. Color me crazy.


----------



## itsbob

lovinmaryland said:


> So do you have to be a couple w/ the person you go w/... or can you just show up w/ someone you know?
> 
> If so I'm down



I'm pretty sure BG won't let me go... but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## kris31280

MissKitty said:


> I still don't get what "We met after we had kids." has to do with you not meeting each others spouses. Color me crazy.


:coughtoolatecough:


----------



## puggymom

SoMDGirl42 said:


> who the bebe daddy could be? :shrug:



Purely an assumption but I am sure they use protection.


----------



## huntr1

MissKitty said:


> I still don't get what "We met after we had kids." has to do with you not meeting each others spouses. Color me crazy.


Maybe they are part of a Moms Club?  No Daddys allowed.


----------



## Geek

MissKitty said:


> I still don't get what "We met after we had kids." has to do with you not meeting each others spouses. Color me crazy.



Again?


----------



## MissKitty

itsbob said:


> I'm pretty sure BG won't let me go... but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Kitten143

kelb said:


> Is this an invite?




No, just want opinions. i mean i think it sounds like fun, but does that make me sick minded?


----------



## puggymom

MissKitty said:


> I still don't get what "We met after we had kids." has to do with you not meeting each others spouses. Color me crazy.



Had we met, let's say college, we would have probably gone to each other's weddings. Since we met after kids, we actually have daughters the same age, we mostly met up for playdates.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

itsbob said:


> I'm pretty sure BG won't let me go... but thanks for thinking of me.



Bring her. Pretty sure she'll be thanking YOU!


----------



## MissKitty

huntr1 said:


> Maybe they are part of a Moms Club?  No Daddys allowed.



Maybe they went to the Grand Canyon for their freaking anniversary. Why would that keep them from meeting each others spouses?


----------



## Geek

puggymom said:


> Had we met, let's say college, we would have probably gone to each other's weddings. Since we met after kids, we actually have daughters the same age, we mostly met up for playdates.


----------



## puggymom

huntr1 said:


> Maybe they are part of a Moms Club?  No Daddys allowed.




daddies are allowed but rarely like to come.


----------



## lovinmaryland

itsbob said:


> I'm pretty sure BG won't let me go... but thanks for thinking of me.



I figured I would give it a shot at least


----------



## SoMDGirl42

puggymom said:


> Had we met, let's say college, we would have probably gone to each other's weddings. Since we met after kids, we actually have daughters the same age, we mostly met up for *playdates.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> What do ya'll play, single?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


----------



## MissKitty

puggymom said:


> Had we met, let's say college, we would have probably gone to each other's weddings. Since we met after kids, we actually have daughters the same age, we mostly met up for playdates.



Thanks for clearing that up. You should invite them over for dinner and a sex party. After the kids go to bed of course.


----------



## lovinmaryland

huntr1 said:


> Maybe they are part of a Moms Club?  No Daddys allowed.



Strawberry Gal


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Strawberry Gal


----------



## puggymom

Geek said:


>



:shrug:
She's really sweet. Like I said I was very surprised.


----------



## toppick08

, another milf thread.....


----------



## puggymom

MissKitty said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. You should invite them over for dinner and a sex party. After the kids go to bed of course.



Nah, not my thing. Plus she does not live that close (about 2-3 hours away). We only meet a few times a year usually just the mommies and kids and go somewhere kid related.


----------



## Geek

puggymom said:


> :shrug:
> She's really sweet. Like I said I was very surprised.



I have a hard enough time going to the town pool  I can't imagine seeing strangers bits and pieces. And what must that place smell like "during"


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> That takes away from the fun.



Exactly.  we are soul mates. Period.

that if soul mates were to exsist.


----------



## CRoyal

Kitten143 said:


> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?



There is no clear cut right or wrong, it's whatever the couple has worked out between themselves.. and others...

some people see it was crazy and they would never partake.. others see it as a typical Thursday night.


----------



## puggymom

Geek said:


> I have a hard enough time going to the town pool  I can't imagine seeing strangers bits and pieces. And what must that place smell like "during"



I agree. 
But like I said before. Everyone involved is a consenting adult so NOMB.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

puggymom said:


> I agree.
> But like I said before. Everyone involved is a consenting adult so NOMB.



I'd personnally would never participate, but ya'll have to admit, most of us would pay to be a fly on the wall!


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'd personnally would never participate, but ya'll have to admit, most of us would pay to be a fly on the wall!


I think I might actually be horrifically uncomfortable witnessing such a thing... but then I'm very territorial with my significant others and to watch them being  by someone else would probably not be a good idea.


----------



## pixiegirl

CRoyal said:


> There is no clear cut right or wrong, it's whatever the couple has worked out between themselves.. and others...
> 
> some people see it was crazy and they would never partake.. others see it as a typical Thursday night.




So um, I'm having a party this weekend....  Wanna come over?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> I think I might actually be horrifically uncomfortable witnessing such a thing... but then I'm very territorial with my significant others and to watch them being  by someone else would probably not be a good idea.



I wasn't referring to watching your own SO, I was referring to watching a swingers party in action.


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I wasn't referring to watching your own SO, I was referring to watching a swingers party in action.


Ah.  In that case, I'd probably be blushing something awful and not making any eye contact.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pixiegirl said:


> So um, I'm having a party this weekend....  Wanna come over?



Tupperware, Mary Kay, Creative Memories............
watcha calling it this weekend? You could just call it "typical".


----------



## pixiegirl

kris31280 said:


> Ah.  In that case, I'd probably be blushing something awful and not making any eye contact.



Not me!  I'd be all up in the mix coaching!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> Ah.  In that case, I'd probably be blushing something awful and not making any eye contact.



Do flies blush? And don't they have like a million eyes? You'd make contact eventually, whether you intended to or not.


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Tupperware, Mary Kay, Creative Memories............
> watcha calling it this weekend? You could just call it "typical".



Don't forget your cool purple gloves.


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Tupperware, Mary Kay, Creative Memories............
> watcha calling it this weekend? You could just call it "typical".



We'll call it a pina colada party!


----------



## kelb

pixiegirl said:


> We'll call it a pina colada party!



I'M IN!!!


----------



## shiki

Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)



			
				Kitten143 said:
			
		

> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?



im not saying its right or wrong but no way would i go to a swinger party.


----------



## Black-Francis

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Do flies blush? And don't they have like a million eyes? You'd make contact eventually, whether you intended to or not.



 omfg


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I wasn't referring to watching your own SO, I was referring to watching a swingers party in action.



I've got videos if you wanna watch :shrug: 
Dinner and a movie?   

Seriously though, this thought crossed my mind...do you think there is ever that one person that is left out at a swinger party?  Like, it would suck bad enough not being picked for basketball as a kid, but being the lone guy left to sit in the corner and fondle yourself while your wife gets banged by 5 guys must REALLY suck


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> I've got videos if you wanna watch :shrug:
> Dinner and a movie?
> 
> Seriously though, this thought crossed my mind...do you think there is ever that one person that is left out at a swinger party?  Like, it would suck bad enough not being picked for basketball as a kid, but being the lone guy left to sit in the corner and fondle yourself while your wife gets banged by 5 guys must REALLY suck



I've seen those movies... I have a great link but I dont know if I can post it here and its SOOO NSFW! but in that link you can watch swinger parties ( and ALOT more) and it looks like even the fat kid outted by the dodge ball still gets to play


----------



## Black-Francis

shiki said:


> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> 
> 
> im not saying its right or wrong but no way would i go to a swinger party.



I have been to a couple. If you are a dude you must bring a chick, no matter if it is your wife or not. All females are welcome!!! 

Good Times!!


----------



## CRoyal

pixiegirl said:


> So um, I'm having a party this weekend....  Wanna come over?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kelb said:


> I've seen those movies... I* have a great link but I dont know if I can post it here* and its SOOO NSFW! but in that link you can watch swinger parties ( and ALOT more) and it looks like even the fat kid outted by the dodge ball still gets to play



I have a PM box :shrug: 

I'm sure its happened at least once though   Husband just sits there in the corner "I hate my life".


----------



## Cowgirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does this mean the party at mojo's house isn't really a creative memories party?



I'm sure some creative memories would be made....


----------



## CRoyal

pixiegirl said:


> We'll call it a pina colada party!



If you like pina colodassss..

and MAKIN IT RAINNNNNN


----------



## toppick08

Cowgirl said:


> I'm sure some creative juices would be made....



:fixed:


----------



## pixiegirl

Cowgirl said:


> I'm sure some creative memories would be made....




So I can count you in as well!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Cowgirl said:


> I'm sure some creative memories would be made....





toppick08 said:


> :fixed:


----------



## pixiegirl

My milkshake brings all the girls to the yard.


----------



## shiki

Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)



			
				Black-Francis said:
			
		

> shiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> 
> 
> im not saying its right or wrong but no way would i go to a swinger party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to a couple. If you are a dude you must bring a chick, no matter if it is your wife or not. All females are welcome!!!
> 
> Good Times!!
Click to expand...


do the participants know each other? and how many people at these parties.


----------



## Black-Francis

pixiegirl said:


> So I can count you in as well!



Now, this is one party I would like to come on.....or I mean, to!


----------



## Black-Francis

shiki said:


> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> 
> 
> do the participants know each other? and how many people at these parties.



Some know each other, some are strangers.... Big yearly party 50-75 people. People everywhere gettin' funky!!


----------



## Cowgirl

pixiegirl said:


> So I can count you in as well!



Count me out.


----------



## Black-Francis

Cowgirl said:


> Count me out.



Damn, you could have brought the ears of corn!!


----------



## Chain729

Mojo said:


> I told you guys that Chain was organizing it, that should have tipped you off







kris31280 said:


> ... you're kinda scary... anyone ever tell you that before?



Only people that don't appreciate dark humor.



Kitten143 said:


> No, just want opinions. i mean i think it sounds like fun, but does that make me sick minded?



Depends on who you ask.  General population?  Yep.



lovinmaryland said:


> I figured I would give it a shot at least



thanks for thinking about me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> thanks for thinking about me.



Hello.. you and Mojo are the ones throwing and orgainizing the party... I am bringing a guest to share & then I get to pick who I wanna play with


----------



## Black-Francis

Chain729 said:


> Only people that don't appreciate dark humor.



You call it humor, Scruffy?


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Hello.. you and Mojo are the ones throwing and orgainizing the party... I am bringing a guest to share & then I get to pick who I wanna play with



  Sounds like a plan


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Hello.. you and Mojo are the ones throwing and orgainizing the party... I am bringing a *guest* to share & then I get to pick who I wanna play with


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> Exactly.  we are soul mates. Period.
> 
> that if soul mates were to exsist.



Getting attached kinda quick aren't we?  



pixiegirl said:


> My milkshake brings all the girls to the yard.



Party at Pixies.  



Black-Francis said:


> You call it humor, Scruffy?



Green really isn't your color.


----------



## morningbell

Kitten143 said:


> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?





You should check out some swinger sites and see how they run it.  

   Its not that its right or wrong its however you feel, if you have no qualms about it then so be it, swing away.

    Not for me though, been there, done that.  That part of my life is over, I found THE man of my dreams and he is all mine!


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> Hello.. you and Mojo are the ones throwing and orgainizing the party... I am bringing a guest to share & then I get to pick who I wanna play with



If they match my specs, you'll be forgiven.



Mojo said:


> Sounds like a plan



Who's volunteering to call the sheriff's department in advance, so that they know not to worry about the screaming?


----------



## StrawberryGal

huntr1 said:


> Maybe they are part of a Moms Club?  No Daddys allowed.



Uh, Stay at Home Daddys are allowed to join the Moms' Club.  The Dads just don't want to.


BTW, the Moms' Club is NOT part of the swingers group.


----------



## StrawberryGal

lovinmaryland said:


> Strawberry Gal






What do you want?


----------



## MissKitty

StrawberryGal said:


> BTW, the Moms' Club is NOT part of the swingers group.


Are you freaking serious?  You have got to be kidding.


----------



## StrawberryGal

MissKitty said:


> Are you freaking serious?  You have got to be kidding.



I'm serious.  If it's a swingers group, I wouldn't be joining the Moms' Club where you can bring the kids to the activities.


----------



## clevalley

kelb said:


> He told me it was a tupperware party



Sure, Seal Your Lid, whatever you want to call it. 



puggymom said:


> Purely an assumption but *I am sure they use protection*.



Well heck, THAT makes it OK.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

The "thought of it" is somewhat erotic but I dont think I'd actually have the guts to participate.  
And, I think I'd be totally grossed out if I saw some really unattractive naked people


----------



## lovinmaryland

RaspberryBeret said:


> The "thought of it" is somewhat erotic but I dont think I'd actually have the guts to participate.
> And, I think I'd be totally grossed out if I saw some really unattractive naked people



I dont think it is like a big orgy... I think you pick who you wanna get down w/ and go one of the bedrooms... at least that is what I plan on doing


----------



## High EGT

RaspberryBeret said:


> The "thought of it" is somewhat erotic but I dont think I'd actually have the guts to participate.
> And, I think I'd be totally grossed out if I saw some really unattractive naked people



Case in point!


----------



## MissKitty

StrawberryGal said:


> I'm serious.  If it's a swingers group, I wouldn't be joining the Moms' Club where you can bring the kids to the activities.


----------



## itsbob

migtig said:


> Don't forget your cool purple gloves.



Nitrile?  In case someone is allergic to latex?


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> Not me!  I'd be all up in the mix coaching!



  Yeah... I suppose with enough alcohol in me, that'd be me... but first there'd be a lot of blushing and laughing nervously while I made no eye contact in my characteristic way.



Chain729 said:


> Only people that don't appreciate dark humor.



I appreciate dark humor... the twisted the better, usually... and sometimes scary isn't bad... taken Angelina Jolie before she became Mother Earth Incarnate... she was scary, yet freakishly hot.



lovinmaryland said:


> I dont think it is like a big orgy... I think you pick who you wanna get down w/ and go one of the bedrooms... at least that is what I plan on doing



So... should I reserve us a room in advance?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

itsbob said:


> Nitrile?  In case someone is allergic to latex?



Absolutely. I'm allergic to latex.


----------



## JLS

pixiegirl said:


> We'll call it a pina colada party!



 I LOVE Pina Coladas..  

Wait..  do you hear that?   
_
If you like Pina Coladas... 
And getting lost in the rain..._


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JLS said:


> I LOVE Pina Coladas..
> 
> Wait..  do you hear that?
> _
> If you like Pina Coladas...
> And getting lost in the rain..._



psssssttttt.


I think it's "If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain"


----------



## craberta

Yes! I would definately go, in my head to toe latex suit, and carrying a camera.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> psssssttttt.
> 
> 
> I think it's "If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain"



I was going to say it...but I didn't want to make he/she/it feel bad


----------



## itsbob

SoMDGirl42 said:


> psssssttttt.
> 
> 
> I think it's "If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain"



I always thought it was "Enemas with Champagne..


----------



## shiki

Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

wow. this thread just gave me the bad touch.


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> psssssttttt.
> 
> 
> I think it's "If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain"


Rupert Holmes - Escape (The Pina Colada Song) Misheard Lyrics


----------



## Chain729

shiki said:


> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> wow. this thread just gave me the bad touch.



You like it that much, huh?


----------



## Kitten143

Black-Francis said:


> Damn, you could have brought the ears of corn!!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> Getting attached kinda quick aren't we?
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself.


----------



## Kitten143

RaspberryBeret said:


> The "thought of it" is somewhat erotic but I dont think I'd actually have the guts to participate.
> And, I think I'd be totally grossed out if I saw some really unattractive naked people



Someone would watch the door, only beautiful people are allowed, duh. what do you take me for?


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> Chain729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting attached kinda quick aren't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont flatter yourself.
Click to expand...


Fix your sarcasm detector.



Kitten143 said:


> Someone would watch the door, only beautiful people are allowed, duh. what do you take me for?



A screen name that for all anyone knows is a 40 year old male with bad hygiene living in momma's basement.


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> Fix your sarcasm detector.
> 
> Dont get your  panties in a bunch
> 
> A screen name that for all anyone knows is a 40 year old male with bad hygiene living in momma's basement.



You see right through me. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Jameo

I :heart: me some Anna Nicole and Geek


----------



## ocean733

clevalley said:


> Sure, Seal Your Lid, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## lovinmaryland

StrawberryGal said:


> What do you want?



Your hot naked body


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> You see right through me. Pat yourself on the back.



Pssstttt...  It's still busted.


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> Pssstttt...  It's still busted.



Do you want proof, that i am the total opposite of what you think i may be.


----------



## MissKitty

Kitten143 said:


> Do you want proof, that i am the total opposite of what you think i may be.



 WTG chain.


----------



## atrusomder

this thread is getting interesting!


----------



## JLS

too many pina coladas last night  



SoMDGirl42 said:


> psssssttttt.
> 
> 
> I think it's "If you like Pina Coladas, and getting caught in the rain"


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> Do you want proof, that i am the total opposite of what you think i may be.



Depends on what you consider proof.  



MissKitty said:


> WTG chain.



  She'll back out.  They always do.


----------



## shiki

Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)

miss kitty brings up a good point...is there some kind of quality control for these kinds of parties?


----------



## sockgirl77

I do not feel like reading all 15 pages? Has anyone posted that they are against swinging yet? Or atleast that it is totally against what marriage should be?


----------



## Chain729

sockgirl77 said:


> I do not feel like reading all 15 pages? Has anyone posted that they are against swinging yet? Or atleast that it is totally against what marriage should be?



I don't believe anyone's taken your job of imposing their beliefs onto others yet.


----------



## sockgirl77

Chain729 said:


> I don't believe anyone's taken your job of imposing their beliefs onto others yet.



Damn. Well, for me, it's wrong. Ya'll can screw whomever you want. I just think that it's against what marriage is supposed to be. If you're going to screw other people then why even bother to get married. :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

shiki said:


> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> miss kitty brings up a good point...is there some kind of quality control for these kinds of parties?



No, you're welcome to attend too.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> I don't believe anyone's taken your job of imposing their beliefs onto others yet.





sockgirl77 said:


> Damn. Well, for me, it's wrong. Ya'll can screw whomever you want. I just think that it's against what marriage is supposed to be. If you're going to screw other people then why even bother to get married. :shrug:



Strange it is all about a little bit of strange


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Strange it is all about a little bit of strange



And that has what to do with being married? If you are married you shouldn't be wanting or getting strang. :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> And that has what to do with being married? If you are married you shouldn't be wanting or getting strang. :shrug:



Well some people who are married need a little variety... I guess rather than cheating on their spouse they invite them along to partake... it is a win win situation


----------



## Chain729

sockgirl77 said:


> Damn. Well, for me, it's wrong. *Ya'll can screw whomever you want.* I just think that it's against what marriage is supposed to be. If you're going to screw other people then why even bother to get married. :shrug:



Then why are you all  about how wrong it is?  Live and let live includes not whining about crap that has nothing to do with you and isn't hurting anyone.


----------



## morningbell

sockgirl77 said:


> And that has what to do with being married? If you are married you shouldn't be wanting or getting strang. :shrug:



A marriage in which both spouses agree to accept sexual relations by either partner with another person is a form of nonmonogamy, and the spouses would not treat the sexual relations as adultery, although it could still be considered to be adultery in some legal jurisdictions.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> A marriage in which both spouses agree to accept sexual relations by either partner with another person is a form of nonmonogamy, and the spouses would not treat the sexual relations as adultery, although it could still be considered to be adultery in some legal jurisdictions.




Let people screw who they want....If both agree, then I don't consider it to be "against their marriage" or whatever...If people want to have a good time, let them do it, as long as at the end of the day they go back to being mommy and daddy...together as one :shrug:

I wouldn't personally swing though.  Seeing anyone bang my SO would result in dire consequences


----------



## morningbell

pcjohnnyb said:


> Let people screw who they want....If both agree, then I don't consider it to be "against their marriage" or whatever...If people want to have a good time, let them do it, as long as at the end of the day they go back to being mommy and daddy...together as one :shrug:
> 
> I wouldn't personally swing though.  Seeing anyone bang my SO would result in dire consequences



I'm not into it either.  There was a time for me though   I'm over it.
  Its not for everyone but when people are quick to judge what others do, they don't know what kind of arrangement the couple has and its none of their business anyway.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

morningbell said:


> I'm not into it either.  There was a time for me though   I'm over it.
> Its not for everyone but when people are quick to judge what others do, they don't know what kind of arrangement the couple has and its none of their business anyway.



Agreed, but people are quick to judge in all aspects of life.  Why should this be any different?


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> Then why are you all  about how wrong it is?  Live and let live includes not whining about crap that has nothing to do with you and isn't hurting anyone.



I second that.


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> Depends on what you consider proof.
> 
> 
> 
> She'll back out.  They always do.



I could prove it, but how do i know youre not some perv? huh? maybe your really a dragqueen, or maybe you are from Iraq. i mean i was going to give you my myspace address, so you could get your proof, but now i want proof too.


----------



## Kain99

In my next life... I'm gonna be a swinger.


----------



## morningbell

Kitten143 said:


> I could prove it, but how do i know youre not some perv? huh? maybe your really a dragqueen, or maybe you are from Iraq. i mean i was going to give you my myspace address, so you could get your proof, but now i want proof too.



Oh he is a perv, thats for sure 

    Not from Iraq, how the hell does a myspace addy give proof?


----------



## morningbell

Kain99 said:


> In my next life... I'm gonna be a swinger.



like the movie Swingers?


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> I could prove it, but how do i know youre not some perv? huh? maybe your really a dragqueen, or maybe you are from Iraq. i mean i was going to give you my myspace address, so you could get your proof, but now i want proof too.



Look at my join date genius.  It's a local board, I hang out with or have at least met the half the people in this thread.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> And that has what to do with being married? If you are married you shouldn't be wanting or getting strang. :shrug:



Um... no marriage deserves to die via bed death... variety is the spice of life and sometimes a little strange is all a stagnant sex life needs...



Kitten143 said:


> I could prove it, but how do i know youre not some perv? huh? maybe your really a dragqueen, or maybe you are from Iraq. i mean i was going to give you my myspace address, so you could get your proof, but now i want proof too.



He is a perv, alright... the man out sexual deviates me... and that's saying something


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> Look at my join date genius.  It's a local board, I hang out with or have at least met the half the people in this thread.



Eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## Kitten143

morningbell said:


> Oh he is a perv, thats for sure
> 
> Not from Iraq, how the hell does a myspace addy give proof?



Pictures duh, alot of them.


----------



## Chain729

morningbell said:


> Oh he is a perv, thats for sure
> 
> Not from Iraq, how the hell does a myspace addy give proof?



  you should be nice to your employer or I'll take my daughter to say "hi" by kicking you in the knee cap.



kris31280 said:


> Um... no marriage deserves to die via bed death... variety is the spice of life and sometimes a little strange is all a stagnant sex life needs...
> 
> 
> 
> He is a perv, alright... the man out sexual deviates me... and that's saying something



  you're not helping either.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Um... no marriage deserves to die via bed death... variety is the spice of life and sometimes a little strange is all a stagnant sex life needs...



If they weren't getting enough spice from the person that they married then they married the wrong person. I must be old fashioned or something. I wonder what these swingers had as their vows. Marriage just isn't what it used to be. Why am I the only one in here who still believes that marriage is supposed to be a monogomous union?


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> you're not helping either.



  Care to  me again?



  There's nothing wrong with being a perv or a sexual deviant... variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> Eat a bag of dicks.



The wheel's spinning but the hamster's dead.


----------



## puggymom

sockgirl77 said:


> If they weren't getting enough spice from the person that they married then they married the wrong person. I must be old fashioned or something. I wonder what these swingers had as their vows. Marriage just isn't what it used to be. Why am I the only one in here who still believes that marriage is supposed to be a monogomous union?



I think a lot of people feel that way personally, myself included. But who am I to impose my beliefs and way of life onto others?


----------



## puggymom

Chain729 said:


> The wheel's spinning but the hamster's dead.



I like that one...have to make a mental note and save it for later.


----------



## Kitten143

Chain729 said:


> The wheel's spinning but the hamster's dead.




You think more highly of yourself, i mean from what ive gathered so far, you seem to be a royal ass whole


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> If they weren't getting enough spice from the person that they married then they married the wrong person. I must be old fashioned or something. I wonder what these swingers had as their vows. Marriage just isn't what it used to be. Why am I the only one in here who still believes that marriage is supposed to be a monogomous union?


Sometimes, after years of sex with the same person, it gets boring and predictable... swinging is one way to spice things up for some people... other people might neck in the park like teenagers... and others still might make their own home movies... there's lots of ways to spice things up, but there has to be a desire to make an effort to do so.

Swinging and cheating are two entirely different things... swinging is with partner consent (and usually participation)... cheating is sneaking around and being dishonest.  Cheating is much worse than swinging.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Sometimes, after years of sex with the same person, it gets boring and predictable... swinging is one way to spice things up for some people... other people might neck in the park like teenagers... and others still might make their own home movies... there's lots of ways to spice things up, but there has to be a desire to make an effort to do so.
> 
> Swinging and cheating are two entirely different things... swinging is with partner consent (and usually participation)... cheating is sneaking around and being dishonest.  Cheating is much worse than swinging.



In my eyes, swinging is cheating. Of course, this is only my opinion and I have every right to post it. All of this is just disgusting to me.


----------



## Kitten143

sockgirl77 said:


> In my eyes, swinging is cheating. Of course, this is only my opinion and I have every right to post it. All of this is just disgusting to me.



And your kitty throws up some thing that looks like mustard.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> In my eyes, swinging is cheating. Of course, this is only my opinion and I have every right to post it. All of this is just disgusting to me.


I think asparagus is disgusting too, but just because it may possess some of the same qualities as broccoli it doesn't mean it's the same thing... and I love broccoli.


----------



## toppick08

Chain729 said:


> The wheel's spinning but the* hamster's dead.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## pcjohnnyb

sockgirl77 said:


> If they weren't getting enough spice from the person that they married then they married the wrong person. I must be old fashioned or something. I wonder what these swingers had as their vows. Marriage just isn't what it used to be. Why am I the only one in here who still believes that marriage is supposed to be a monogomous union?



For your sake, please stop while you're ahead


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> You think more highly of yourself, i mean from what ive gathered so far, you seem to be a royal ass whole



And you seem to have a stick wedged so far up your butt, Vlad Tepes would be jealous.  :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> And you seem to have a stick wedged so far up your butt, Vlad Tepes would be jealous.  :shrug:


  Look at you all sweet talking her... bringing up Vlad!


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> For your sake, please stop while you're ahead



Why should I not be allowed to post my view on something? It's perfectly fine that people post their positive views on swinging and practically hump each other's legs in here but I cannot post a negative view?


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Why should I not be allowed to post my view on something? It's perfectly fine that people post their positive views on swinging and practically hump each other's legs in here but I cannot post a negative view?


  you're awfully sensitive today...


----------



## Kitten143

ALRIGHT SHUT UP! Lets get back on topic or start another one worth while.


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> you're awfully sensitive today...



I am sensitive every day.


----------



## morningbell

Chain729 said:


> you should be nice to your employer or I'll take my daughter to say "hi" by kicking you in the knee cap.



ok, FINE!

 :monotonevoice:  HE is not a perv, he is a way cool guy that is not from Iraq and does not dress in drag

There, ya happy?


----------



## morningbell

Kitten143 said:


> Pictures duh, alot of them.



how do we know they aren't fake, you can fake a myspace page, many people do


----------



## morningbell

sockgirl77 said:


> If they weren't getting enough spice from the person that they married then they married the wrong person. I must be old fashioned or something. I wonder what these swingers had as their vows. Marriage just isn't what it used to be. Why am I the only one in here who still believes that marriage is supposed to be a monogomous union?



because its a swingers thread :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

morningbell said:


> ok, FINE!
> 
> :monotonevoice:  HE is not a perv, he is a way cool guy that is not from Iraq and does not dress in drag
> 
> There, ya happy?



With dirty looking hair that belongs in the 80's!


----------



## morningbell

toppick08 said:


> Chain729 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The wheel's spinning but the* hamster's dead.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOO, Not yours
Click to expand...


----------



## Kitten143

morningbell said:


> how do we know they aren't fake, you can fake a myspace page, many people do



I have alot with other people. mine would be pretty hard to fake.  but its not like that matters any way.  i have been dubbed, thanks to chain, a 40 year old male bum.

thanks


----------



## morningbell

Black-Francis said:


> With dirty looking hair that belongs in the 80's!


----------



## Black-Francis

Kitten143 said:


> I have alot with other people. mine would be pretty hard to fake.  but its not like that matters any way.  i have been dubbed, thanks to chain, a 40 year old male bum.
> 
> thanks



ok..... let me check it out and I will report back!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

sockgirl77 said:


> In my eyes, swinging is cheating. Of course, this is only my opinion and I have every right to post it. All of this is just disgusting to me.



Are you trying to convince us or the new man is your life that you don't cheat? Just curious.......... no need to go off. Personally I said I wouldn't do it, however I'm not gonna get all defensive to the people who choose this as their life style.


----------



## sockgirl77

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Are you trying to convince us or the new man is your life that you don't cheat? Just curious.......... no need to go off. Personally I said I wouldn't do it, however I'm not gonna get all defensive to the people who choose this as their life style.



I don't cheat. Never have. My man doesn't read these boards.


----------



## toppick08

Kitten143 said:


> I have alot with other people. mine would be pretty hard to fake.  but its not like that matters any way.  i have been dubbed, thanks to chain, *a 40 year old male bum.*
> thanks


----------



## Black-Francis

sockgirl77 said:


> I don't cheat. Never have. My man doesn't read these boards.



Your man can read?


----------



## sockgirl77

Black-Francis said:


> Your man can read?



He can read but he does not have internet access.


----------



## Kitten143

Black-Francis said:


> ok..... let me check it out and I will report back!



What my myspace?


----------



## Black-Francis

Kitten143 said:


> What my myspace?



yes....


----------



## morningbell

Kitten143 said:


> What my myspace?



I'm gonna check it out too!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Damn I go to lunch for 30 minutes and all hell breaks loose 



sockgirl77 said:


> If they weren't getting enough spice from the person that they married then they married the wrong person. I must be old fashioned or something. I wonder what these swingers had as their vows. Marriage just isn't what it used to be. *Why am I the only one in here who still believes that marriage is supposed to be a monogomous union*?



But you havent been married so you can't say that you would or wouldnt after being w/ the same person year after year...


----------



## Kitten143

I dont know guys. how about we swab info or something so i know whos getting my stuff.


----------



## Black-Francis

Kitten143 said:


> I dont know guys. how about we swab info or something so i know whos getting my stuff.



dude, it's only myspace!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Kitten143 said:


> I dont know guys. how about we *swab* info or something so i know whos getting my stuff.



 I ain't swabbing nothing!


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> But you havent been married so you can't say that you would or wouldnt after being w/ the same person year after year...



I haven't?


----------



## morningbell

Kitten143 said:


> I dont know guys. how about we swab info or something so i know whos getting my stuff.



You're not swabbing ANYTHING of mine


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> I haven't?



Exactly


----------



## Kitten143

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I ain't swabbing nothing!



SWAP! SWAP! I meant swap. lol


----------



## Black-Francis

sockgirl77 said:


> I haven't?



Some people want multiple lovers, a variety.....kind of like how you want kids from multiple lovers.


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I ain't swabbing nothing!





morningbell said:


> You're not swabbing ANYTHING of mine



You bi tches lie you know you want to have your s hit swabbed


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Exactly



I was married. I also was with baby daddy for 6 years.


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Some people want multiple lovers, a variety.....kind of like how you want kids from multiple lovers.




That's just mean!


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> That's just mean!



And uncalled for....


----------



## sockgirl77

toppick08 said:


> And uncalled for....



Most of its posts are.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> That's just mean!



:shrug: Am I wrong?


----------



## sockgirl77

Black-Francis said:


> :shrug: Am I wrong?



Yes.


----------



## Black-Francis

sockgirl77 said:


> Most of its posts are.



I love you Socki!!!!.....


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> :shrug: Am I wrong?


I don't know her well enough to say she did or did not seek out different partners with the intention of bearing their offspring... but I'd be willing to put money on that not being the case :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes.



oh, my bad!


----------



## morningbell

lovinmaryland said:


> You bi tches lie you know you want to have
> your s hit swabbed



Ok, you're right it could use a lil swab action, but not form her 



Black-Francis said:


> Some people want multiple lovers, a variety.....kind of like how you want kids from multiple lovers.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> *I don't know her well enough to say*




Then shut up FLYgirl!!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> I don't know her well enough to say she did or did not seek out different partners with the intention of bearing their offspring... but I'd be willing to put money on that not being the case :shrug:



Hell no. I was on BC. I never wanted to have children out of wedlock or by 17 different men, but it happen. I wouldn't trade my kids for anything in the world. As much as their fathers annoy me, they helped produce my wonderful babies. Luckily, my kids only inherited their good traits.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> You bi tches lie you know you want to have your s hit swabbed



Having my stuff swabbed is different than swabbing someone else's stuff


----------



## Kitten143

Alright im out for now. see you all in hell.


----------



## CRoyal

Black-Francis said:


> Then shut up FLYgirl!!!!



Ever see the In Living Color Flygirls?!?


----------



## Black-Francis

Kitten143 said:


> Alright im out for now. see you all in hell.



see ya dude!!!


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Then shut up FLYgirl!!!!



I simply stated that what you said was mean and the uncalled for part was implied... I don't need to know her to know what you said was mean and uncalled for.



sockgirl77 said:


> Hell no. I was on BC. I never wanted to have children out of wedlock or by 17 different men, but it happen. I wouldn't trade my kids for anything in the world. As much as their fathers annoy me, they helped produce my wonderful babies. Luckily, my kids only inherited their good traits.



Which is why I'd put money on your not seeking out sperm donors


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> Which is why I'd put money on your not seeking out sperm donors



For real. I would have sought much better grade in meat if that were the case.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> I simply stated that what you said was mean and the uncalled for part was implied... I don't need to know her to know what you said was mean and uncalled for.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I'd put money on your not seeking out sperm donors



She's fixed and you are stupid!!


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> She's fixed and you are stupid!!


NOW she's fixed... she wasn't before... which would go with your implication of spawing with many different people as a desire of hers (which we know to be false).


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> NOW she's fixed... she wasn't before... which would go with your implication of spawing with many different people as a desire of hers (which we know to be false).



Tell me if this av is too risque for the main boards mmmk


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Tell me if this av is too risque for the main boards mmmk



perfect.....


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Tell me if this av is too risque for the main boards mmmk


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> NOW she's fixed... she wasn't before... which would go with your implication of spawing with many different people as a desire of hers (which we know to be false).



ok now what about the "you are stupid" part?


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Tell me if this av is too risque for the main boards mmmk



Yes. But you should really let Vrai be the judge of that.


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> ok now what about the "you are stupid" part?


It's a widely known fact that I am, indeed, NOT stupid and therefore there was no reason to dispute your claim of my alleged stupidity.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> I was married. I also was with baby daddy for 6 years.



Really 

Well maybe you would still be married if you would have been a swinger


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


>



If it makes you  I should probably change it


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Really
> 
> Well maybe you would still be married if you would have been a swinger



Yes. I was married. It's posted. I have talked to you about it. 

I don't see the point of being married if you have to go elsewhere for happiness.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> Tell me if this av is too risque for the main boards mmmk



The fingers kinda make it look like a camel toe. I'm thinking it won't take long now.................................... 3, 2, 1


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> It's a widely known fact that I am, indeed, stupid.




Take it easy on yourself FLYgirl!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> If it makes you  I should probably change it



That one's worse!


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Really
> 
> Well maybe you would still be married if you would have been a swinger


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes. I was married. It's posted. I have talked to you about it.
> 
> I don't see the point of being married if you have to go elsewhere for happiness.



Really you sure it was me?  I have no recollection of that 

I dont really think they are going anywhere else for happiness... just a switch up on pleasure


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


>



We need you expert opinion. Is swinging ok or not?


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That one's worse!



No way!!!  Really


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> No way!!!  Really


That one doesn't make me  so I think it's fine.


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The fingers kinda make it look like a camel toe. I'm thinking it won't take long now.................................... 3, 2, 1



Well thanks a lot I took that picture of myself last night when I was thinking about Mojo


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Really you sure it was me?  I have no recollection of that
> 
> I dont really think they are going anywhere else for happiness... just a switch up on pleasure



I don't have my :blonde: on here.


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Well thanks a lot I took that picture of myself last night when I was thinking about Mojo


OMG!


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> We need you expert opinion. Is swinging ok or not?



We arent down for full out swinging like most of those weirdos .  No way am I watching some dirty dude railroad my wife.  Its women only


----------



## sockgirl77

Mojo said:


> We arent down for full out swinging like most of those weirdos .  No way am I watching some dirty dude railroad my wife.  Its women only



 That's double standards.


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> We arent down for full out swinging like most of those weirdos .  No way am I watching some dirty dude railroad my wife.  Its women only



So you would swing with Kris?


----------



## Chain729

Kitten143 said:


> Alright im out for now. see you all in hell.



See sig.

See MK?  I told ya she'd wimp out.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Well thanks a lot I took that picture of myself last night when I was thinking about Mojo


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> We arent down for full out swinging like most of those weirdos .  No way is my wife watching some dirty dude railroad my rearend.  Its women only



:fixed:


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> So you would swing with Kris?



Didnt you hear Kris is the BLow Job Queen... or some shiat like that   what was it again Kris?


----------



## Mojo

sockgirl77 said:


> That\'s double standards.



  Why is that?


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Didnt you hear Kris is the BLow Job Queen... or some shiat like that   what was it again Kris?


  "The biggest ####blocking ####sucker this side of the Missippi"


----------



## sockgirl77

Mojo said:


> Why is that?



It's okay for you to have an extra woman or the wifey to have a woman but she can't bang some dude in your presence?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> Well thanks a lot I took that picture of myself last night when I was thinking about Mojo



I changed mine. If you can show a woman in a thong, I can show a man in one.


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> Well thanks a lot I took that picture of myself last night when I was thinking about Mojo


----------



## sockgirl77

I miss Sponge Bob.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

toppick08 said:


>



It's ok , I used your picture as my AV


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> "The biggest ####blocking ####sucker this side of the Missippi"



More like ::: "The nastiest Southern MD trash this side of the Bay"


----------



## toppick08

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It's ok , I used your picture as my AV


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:


> It's okay for you to have an extra woman or the wifey to have a woman but she can't bang some dude in your presence?



Well if wifey wants another woman *cough*meforinstance*cough* then it is not a double standard


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> More like ::: "The nastiest Southern MD trash this side of the Bay"


  I'm not Southern Maryland born and bred, therefore that statement is false.


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> :fixed:



Dont make me get Chain to unleash a fury of thumb tacks on your ass.  Maybe I will cut out the middle man and tie you up naked to a horny Rhinocerous and fire a porcupine out of a cannon and right up your ass pipe.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Well if wifey wants another woman *cough*meforinstance*cough* then it is not a double standard



I was TRYING to imply that it's crap that he won't let her have another man if it's okay for him or her to have another woman.


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> Dont make me get Chain to unleash a fury of thumb tacks on your ass.  Maybe I will cut out the middle man and tie you up naked to a horny Rhinocerous and fire a porcupine out of a cannon and right up your ass pipe.


You ass!    You owe me a new overly priced bottle of water since I just spewed mine from laughing...

  I  you too Pookie.


----------



## Black-Francis

Black-Francis said:


> More like ::: "The nastiest Midwest trash this side of the Bay"



:fixed:


----------



## Mojo

sockgirl77 said:


> It\'s okay for you to have an extra woman or the wifey to have a woman but she can\'t bang some dude in your presence?



If I was into dudes, that would be fine with me :shrug:   Thanks for making me puke


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> If I was into dudes, that would be fine with me :shrug:   Thanks for making me puke


  What about that one time when you and  got together?  

Besides... I'm pretty sure you've got some ghey tendencies :coughparamorecough:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> If I was into dudes, that would be fine with me :shrug:   Thanks for making me puke



Just pretend there are no women around :giggle:


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> I am into dudes, that would be fine with me :shrug:



Aw Dude....keep it in the closet!!


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> What about that one time when you and  got together?
> 
> Besides... I\'m pretty sure you\'ve got some ghey tendencies :coughparamorecough:







SoMDGirl42 said:


> Just pretend there are no women around :giggle:



  Damnit    The only move you can deliver when women are around is the patented \"Good Game\"


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> You're so ghey



Kris, delete your post. It allows you to view your entire photobucket. Unless of course you want everyone to have access to all your pics.


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> Wanna explain this, eh?
> <a href=\"http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/kris31280/?action=view&current=1216441355.jpg\" target=\"_blank\"><img src=\"http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/kris31280/1216441355.jpg\" border=\"0\" alt=\"Photobucket\"></a>
> 
> 
> 
> You\'re so ghey



It looks like Im wrestling with an 8 year old


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Kris, delete your post. It allows you to view your entire photobucket. Unless of course you want everyone to have access to all your pics.



  She better put a password on it now   I guarantee someone is already in there copying every picture she has


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> She better put a password on it now   I guarantee someone is already in there copying every picture she has


Done and I don't care how fast you are, there's no way you could've gotten all of the pics, and none of the top pics were "dangerous"


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> She better put a password on it now   I guarantee someone is already in there copying every picture she has



damn, I was just getting to the good ones when she locked it down!


BTW, I know some of the people in your pictures


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> Done and I don't care how fast you are, there's no way you could've gotten all of the pics, and none of the top pics were "dangerous"



God...its sad that people have to do this to protect some pictures they have up for memories...or whatever..

ugh.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> Done and I don't care how fast you are, there's no way you could've gotten all of the pics, and none of the top pics were "dangerous"



You could at least let me finish since I WAS the one to tell you


----------



## ocean733

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You could at least let me finish since I WAS the one to tell you


 
That was nice of you.  You screwed yourself out of finishing looking.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ocean733 said:


> That was nice of you.  You screwed yourself out of finishing looking.



Seriously. I could have been a biatch, looked at all of them, copied them and then told her. ICiT is right, I need to get that backbone tattoo.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Done and I don't care how fast you are, there's no way you could've gotten all of the pics, and none of the top pics were "dangerous"



phew!!! got all the pics!!! :done:


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Seriously. I could have been a biatch, looked at all of them, copied them and then told her. ICiT is right, I need to get that backbone tattoo.


I appreciate the advice... it's kinda sad I had to do that, but eh... it is what it is... there's very few people you should know in my pictures...


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> phew!!! got all the pics!!! :done:


  There's over 1000 in all the albums... doubtful.


----------



## Black-Francis

pcjohnnyb said:


> God...its sad that people have to do this to protect some pictures they have up for memories...or whatever..
> 
> ugh.



You really are a girl, aren't you?


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> There's over 1000 in all the albums... doubtful.



:done:


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> Done and I don't care how fast you are, there's no way you could've gotten all of the pics, and none of the top pics were "dangerous"



This is crap I didnt see nothing  and if they were naked photos of Mojo I am going to be even more pissed off  :


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> I appreciate the advice... it's kinda sad I had to do that, but eh... it is what it is... there's very few people you should know in my pictures...



Group sitting on the bed, you left side in the back, guy in front, left side, name is Michael?


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Group sitting on the bed, you left side in the back, guy in front, left side, name is Michael?


*nods*  New Year's.... good times.

If you'd look in that same pic, you're recognize the girls in Pic 26 of that thread JJsmommy started too.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

Black-Francis said:


> You really are a girl, aren't you?



  Hey buddy.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> *nods*  New Year's.... good times.
> 
> If you'd look in that same pic, you're recognize the girls in Pic 26 of that thread JJsmommy started too.



I did. I know I know her from somewhere and I just can't put a name to the face or where I remember her from.

Michael is a really sweet guy. I miss him  How's he doing?


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> *nods*  New Year's.... good times.
> 
> If you'd look in that same pic, you're recognize the girls in Pic 26 of that thread JJsmommy started too.



Why do you have pics of JJsmommy


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> This is crap I didnt see nothing  and if they were naked photos of Mojo I am going to be even more pissed off  :



I only saw three of mojo nakked. I couldn't tell if it was his eyes or his ass crack I was looking at. I'll post them later for you.


----------



## StrawberryGal

lovinmaryland said:


> Your hot naked body


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I did. I know I know her from somewhere and I just can't put a name to the face or where I remember her from.
> 
> Michael is a really sweet guy. I miss him  How's he doing?



Good... he and Tim are very happy together.  



lovinmaryland said:


> Why do you have pics of JJsmommy



  jjsmommy started a thread with pics from the national night out.

Here, here's 5 taken from the album to whet your appetite.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> *Good... he and Tim are very happy together.*
> 
> 
> 
> jjsmommy started a thread with pics from the national night out.
> 
> Here, here's 5 taken from the album to whet your appetite.



 I knew he was a sweet guy, but I didn't know he was THAT sweet.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I knew he was a sweet guy, but I didn't know he was THAT sweet.


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I knew he was a sweet guy, but I didn't know he was THAT sweet.


  When I met him he was out and proud :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I only saw three of mojo nakked. I couldn't tell if it was his eyes or his ass crack I was looking at. I'll post them later for you.


That was his ass crack for sure 



kris31280 said:


> Good... he and Tim are very happy together.
> 
> 
> 
> jjsmommy started a thread with pics from the national night out.
> 
> Here, here's 5 taken from the album to whet your appetite.



Jared Leto   My appetite isnt wet but something else is 

That was really gross I cant beleive I typed that


----------



## BuddyLee

Holla' at me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

BuddyLee said:


> Holla' at me.


----------



## BuddyLee

lovinmaryland said:


>


Wait.  This is supposed to be a swingers deal.

Where's everyone else?

Aw...forget it.


----------



## shiki

Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)



			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> shiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> miss kitty brings up a good point...is there some kind of quality control for these kinds of parties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're welcome to attend too.
Click to expand...


only if i can find time between my heavy schedule dancing at roses.


----------



## toppick08

shiki said:


> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> 
> 
> only if i can find time between my heavy schedule dancing at roses.


----------



## mudd

why do i always miss out on the good stuff


----------



## shiki

Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)



			
				mudd said:
			
		

> why do i always miss out on the good stuff



just cum by rose's tonight and you'll see me there. i'll save a special dance for you.  Scoutshonor!


----------



## mudd

shiki said:


> Wirelessly posted (loki: SAMSUNG-SGH-A737/UCHD2 SHP/VPP/R5 NetFront/3.4 SMM-MMS/1.2.0 profile/MIDP-2.0 configuration/CLDC-1.1 UP.Link/6.3.0.0.0)
> 
> 
> 
> just cum by rose's tonight and you'll see me there. i'll save a special dance for you.  Scoutshonor!



only if you promise to introduce me to that one preggo dancer with only one boob


----------



## Ou812a12

Yes we woul


Kitten143 said:


> How do you feel about swinger parties? right or wrong?
> 
> Swinger Parties-Couples only. Mingle amongst other couples.  Rules: 1:Must have protection. 2: you can mess with who ever you want to but only at the party. 3:What happens at the party, stays at the party.
> 
> Would you go?


----------



## Toxick

Ou812a12 said:


> Yes we woul




This thread is 11 years old.

Anyone you would have wanted to swing with... you probably wouldn't any more.


----------



## GWguy

Toxick said:


> This thread is 11 years old.
> 
> Anyone you would have wanted to swing with... you probably wouldn't any more.


I dunno about that.....  ever read the stats on nursing home STD rates?  Had to have "the talk" with my 93 y/o dad....


----------



## Kyle

GWguy said:


> I dunno about that.....  ever read the stats on nursing home STD rates?


----------



## Toxick

GWguy said:


> I dunno about that.....  ever read the stats on nursing home STD rates?  Had to have "the talk" with my 93 y/o dad....




What, in my history, could I have possibly said or done that would make you think I would read something like that?


----------



## GWguy

Toxick said:


> What, in my history, could I have possibly said or done that would make you think I would read something like that?


My bad.  I mistakenly thought you were worldly and educated.   Shoulda known better.

I will update my profile reference list post-haste.


----------



## Toxick

GWguy said:


> My bad.  I mistakenly thought you were worldly and educated.   Shoulda known better.
> 
> I will update my profile reference list post-haste.




I am a parochial shitstain. Everyone knows that.


----------



## vraiblonde

Toxick said:


> I am a parochial shitstain. Everyone knows that.



But you can't hardly miss the stories about The Villages being literally Florida's friendliest hometown and rife with STDs as a consequence.  Old people getting busted banging on the golf course.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Old people getting busted banging on the golf course.



Giving the term 'playing through' a new meaning.


----------



## black dog

Toxick said:


> This thread is 11 years old.
> 
> Anyone you would have wanted to swing with... you probably wouldn't any more.



 When the personal ad or a person uses the word we host or I host, you might want to rethink what you are doing....


----------



## Yooper

I thought we were going to find out (as a result of some thorough investigative reporting) that the original poster was Katie Hill...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Gilligan

I LOVE this tread...taking notes and cutting/pasting as fast as my arthritic fingers can manage...


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> I LOVE this tread...taking notes and cutting/pasting as fast as my arthritic fingers can manage...


----------

